

Show HN: Fast integer compression library in C - cruppstahl
https://github.com/cruppstahl/for

======
danbolt
This looks really simple and straightforward! I always like when C libraries
can be small, straightforward bits of code I can use like a tool, provided
their license enables it, in a larger project.

I'll have to dive into the source some time. Cool stuff!

